# How'd You Do?



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Good groups mostly high. Scattered doubles and triples were the key. Managed five.

Squish is pleased.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Cool retriever!!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

peckerwood said:


> Cool retriever!!!!


If only. Buddy's yellow is the pickerupper. This one ain't nothin but vicious!


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

We got 5 between three of us. Could of have had more if any of us could have shot worth a ****. Saw a decent number of high flying big groups but all the ones that came in were groups of 3 to 6. Hopefully it will pick up over this next week.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Tilly_Bend said:


> We got 5 between three of us. Could of have had more if any of us could have shot worth a ****. Saw a decent number of high flying big groups but all the ones that came in were groups of 3 to 6. Hopefully it will pick up over this next week.


We got 11 between 5 of us. Worst shooting I've ever seen, myself included!! We couldn't hit the broad side of a barn..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

We shot 16. Found 14. 2 shy of 3 man limit total. Even got some bling!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Bull Minnow said:


> We shot 16. Found 14. 2 shy of 3 man limit total. Even got some bling!


For some reason the pictures of the band won't load


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Here it is


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Sorry


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

3 man limit by 9. Very surprised because we didn't get a chance to scout.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bull Minnow said:


> Sorry


Schweet!

I've been mad at these boogers for years now and have never got one. My partner never had in 50 years until three years ago he got two geese with two shots....they were 12 numbers apart from each other.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Our group had a 6 man limit by 730. And that was being picky on our shots, letting singles land in the spread, and focusing on groups of 4+ for the most part.

Hunting near Eagle Lake...CRAZY number of birds!!


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

My sons, their friend and I shot 9 and found seven at Brazoria NWR this morningâ€¦ lots of high flyers but enough to keep the boys engagedâ€¦ Had a good time with the kids letting do all the work! 

Rick


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Mo City Rick said:


> My sons, their friend and I shot 9 and found seven at Brazoria NWR this morningâ€¦ lots of high flyers but enough to keep the boys engagedâ€¦ Had a good time with the kids letting do all the work!
> 
> Rick


Nice job!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

We did well this morning (22 for four guns with 2 lost cripples) but I believe in talking with other hunters and the amount of shooting we could hear it was a slower-than-normal opener for Calhoun County in general. To my knowledge there is no rice in Calhoun this year and that could be one of the factors.

Conditions were less than ideal - no wind and fog until 8:00A for us. Hoping the northerly wind will bring more birds to our area. Clearer skies in the morning might help tomorrow's hunting.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Had a four man limit by 8:30. Had to shoot singles and the occasional pair. There was a very large group hunting near us and every time we had a good group start to work they would shoot and the birds would flare. Lots of birds on the prairie.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Took us 15 mins to shoot 2 limits southwest of town. I'm not much for hunting in large groups.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

36 in the Anahuac marsh for 6 guns. Arse load of birds. Didn't even have to wait for the rice to send them to us, they were already there. Done in about 40 minutes.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

MWP said:


> 36 in the Anahuac marsh for 6 guns. Arse load of birds. Didn't even have to wait for the rice to send them to us, they were already there. Done in about 40 minutes.


Public or private? I was in the same area.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

MWP said:


> 36 in the Anahuac marsh for 6 guns. Arse load of birds. Didn't even have to wait for the rice to send them to us, they were already there. Done in about 40 minutes.


 Nice Marc! Congrats!!


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

4 limits in Garwood. We didn't have any bunches. All singles to 3 birds at a time. Weather was nice for sure.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

JFolm said:


> Public or private? I was in the same area.


 Private.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Didn't get to go this morning, but heard really good reports from the rice fields in my neck of the woods (southwest LA). Several buddies and their groups had quick easy limits. I'm going in the morning when I get off work, will give a damage report.

Good luck.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

As usual, slower hunt today. Ended up with 10. Had 3 guns


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

been on a couple of rice-field levee hunts where we had a dozen + limits...
strung across a 1/4 mi. on a good field... family and friends...
sadly didn't make it this yr...


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Had a great hunt this morning. Even with some very subpar shooting, we still had a 4 man limit by 7:15. Lots of birds in the area I hunted this morning, just east of Lake Charles, LA. More good reports also from the fields further to the east.

Good luck!


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Had a great hunt this weekend SW of Houston. Awesome weather too!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Me and my buddy and our two red lab puppies (360 days old to be exact) took limits in the marsh out of Matagorda on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Garwood Hunting Club had very successful hunts. The sheet water all around didn't seem to scatter the birds. We had good groups of 20 to 30 birds around both days. Only a couple of our parties didn't get full limits. And all drakes to boot.
Glad to see someone got some jewelry already.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

group shot 20 on public land. I wont argue with that.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

My little spot was the best it had been in 4-5 years. Front was perfect.
Nice job everyone.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Great hunt West of town Saturday. 22 BWT / 1 GWT


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Anyone shoot any birds in the Rockport area?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yep, and everyone around me too. Took most about an hour to get a limit unless they couldn't shoot.



KDubBlast said:


> Anyone shoot any birds in the Rockport area?


----------



## paulb1184 (Aug 12, 2014)

Finished up around at 8:30 on Saturday with a three man limit. Took one other guy with me on sunday and we were done by 9 with are two man limit. Pretty dang good opener


----------

